# PHP 5.3.6 -snmp extensions



## ymhuang0808 (Jun 17, 2011)

I installed lang/php5 and lang/php5-extensions. Chose the snmp module to install.

After I install lang/php5 and lang/php5-extensions, I found a problem which is the following message 
	
	



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmp.so.20: Undefined symbol "dmalloc_strndup"
```
 displaying.

When I modified /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini, and added a comment before 
	
	



```
extension=snmp.so
```
 the message was gone. But, I needed to install Cacti in my host. If there is no snmp.so, Cacti isn't working.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2011)

Try rebuilding net-mgmt/net-snmp.


----------

